# Stimmen "verfälschen"



## HDieterH (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für mein Spiel ( Kartenspiel ) Sounds brauche wie z.B. für´s Karten- legen, austeilen usw. habe ich diese mit dem Mikrofon aufgenommen. Geht auch ganz gut nur jetzt komme ich an eine Schwierigkeit die ich nicht zu lösen vermag.

Ich brauche auch Stimmen, um genau zu sein wenigstens 4 Frauen und 4 Männer Stimmen die so einiges von sich geben. Jetzt habe ich z.B. die Stimme meiner Freundin aufgenommen und wollte diese mit einem Programm ( Cool Edit 2.0, dass ich im mom noch als Trial Verion habe ) so bearbeiten das ich aus einer Frauenstimme 4 mache, also „verfälschen“.

So weit die Theorie, denn ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit dem Programm aus und wollte fragen, wie ich da am besten vor gehe ?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, HDieterH


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Es ist leider ein bißchen her, dass ich mit CoolEdit gearbeitet habe.
Aber: generell würde ich mal mit Pitch-Shifting bzw. TimeStretching anfangen.
Allerdings wirst Du damit alleine keine sehr "natürlich" klingenden Stimmen erhalten, da CoolEdit (war zumindest früher so) keine Formantkorrektur bietet - normalerweise würde ich die Tonhöhe verändern, aber die Formanten belassen bzw. nur die Formanten verschieben. Zusätzlich würde ich die entsprechende Person bitten, schon bei der Aufnahme die Stimme zu verstellen (Sprachrhythmus und -Tempo), dann kann der Pitchshifter schon einiges ausrichten.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre der Einsatz eines Vocoders, bei dem mit verschiedenen Stimmen als Carrier herumprobiert wird - aber das dürfte die Möglichkeiten von CoolEdit ebenfalls übersteigen...


----------



## HDieterH (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antwort aber leider bekomme ich das nicht hin 

Jetzt habe ích aber wieder ein Problem:

Wie bitte kann ich denn die HINTERGRUNDGERÄUSCHE entfernen ?
Ich nehme unter anderem meine Stimme auf und wenn ich abspiele dann habe ich jedemenge HINTERGRUNDGERÄUSCHE, die nicht wirklich schön sind ...
Ein Brummen ...
Aufnehmen mache ich mit einem MIKRO, fals das wichtig ist.
Mit welchen Filtern kann ich die Unterbinden oder wie geht das überhaupt ?

Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich kenne mich halt nicht aus 

Programm ist Cool Edit 2.0

Danke, Dieter


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

dafür gibs bei CoolEdit die Funktion Noise-Reduction.

Markiere einen Bereich, in möglichst NUR die Störgeräusche zu hören sind.
Gehe auf Noise-Reduction -> get Noise Profile from Selection
Markiere dann Dein ganzes Audiofile
Gehe wieder auf Noise-reduction und klicke "Process" (oder ähnlich, ist länger her, dass ich CE hatte)
Wenns nicht passt, spiele ein wenig mit der Stärke herum (der Schieberegler in der Mitte des Dialogfensters).

Gruß


----------

